

"Bandwidth hogs" join unicorns in realm of mythical creatures - MikeCapone
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2009/12/bandwidth-hogs-dont-even-exist-says-analyst.ars

======
etherael
What if bandwidth just cost more on a sliding scale of current network
congestion, if noone else is using the 100mb pipe shouldn't it be less of an
issue if I want to sip at it than if it's completely thrashed?

I guess one problem I could see with this approach is providers have little
incentive to upgrade their infrastructure, because when they do so they
effectively lower the cost per mb of data flowing through their pipes,

Maybe if the base cost of traffic carriage was based on the quality of the
underlying network? Even more incentive to push lower latency / bigger pipes
then...

~~~
forensic
Considering the public already paid for the pipes when they were built... it's
all just a corporatocracy scam and you might as well stop trying to find a
technology-based solution.

This is 2009. There is zero reason for network congestion to exist. We have
the technology. The reasons our networks suck is because it is in the interest
of the corporate elite for them to suck. They've determined they can make more
money by squeezing the public every step of the way than by allowing a quick
flood of short-term-profit-destroying innovation.

------
mattking
haha unicorns are so FUNNY!!!

